# Drove the TL----->



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

I didn't care how neat or happy the shifting was in the TL, the clutch was a light-switch, and that turned me off big time. I actually very much enjoy the shifting on my car, now that I have a clutch stop. Every once in a while I will get lazy on the 1-2 shift and go to neutral, but that's my fault. I would like slightly shorter throws, like our M Roadster, but it works well. Worlds better than my old Eclipse, and much more tight that my very old Integra (both now ancient history).

I really think you may not get the huge grins from the 330 (ZHP or otherwise), compared to the TL, until you are rowing through gears in tight turns and driving the car like it's meant to be driven. My first ZHP test drive left me with the impression that the car knew exactly where we were going, and all I had to do was hang on and tell it how late to turn in. Zen. I was hooked like a 15lb bass at a fishing tournament.


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

I did not like the BMW manual previously either, but I will say with the new E90 it is much crisper and shorter. Also I would say that the new interior is not as spartan as before... tough to compare a newer designed TL to a previous gen BMW, If you compare the new E90 to the TL the interiors are much closer and the driving characteristics favor the BMW. :thumbup:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

My general impression of the TL:

Handling: It "feels" like it is a good handling car...until you start pushing it a bit, then the "save the whales" tires and FWD design really show it's shortcommings :tsk: . This is very typical of Honda. They tune cars to fool the driver at "normal" speed that it is a good handling car, but they always handle like crap when you start to drive them a bit more aggressivly. This is the area where BMW shines....it's good at normal speeds AND when you drive it in a spirited fashion.

Ride: It's good and smooth on the Hwy, but in the city...man that car really beats you up. :thumbdwn: 

Interior: I think it is excellent for a car in the low $30K price range. They really did their homework this time to get the feel and quality up on this model. And some of that is starting to make it's way into the Honda models like the Accord. :thumbup: 

In all, it's not a bad car, but it has a long way to go to meet the driving experience of a BMW, which seems to be the main target of this car. The Japan manf. really need to explore more RWD platforms to get to the next level.


----------



## MaxBuck (Jan 30, 2005)

Base tires on the TL are pure pony dung. Try it with some F1s and the handling is transformed. Still FWD, and if you're a RWD chauvinist there's nothing to be done about that, but with good shoes the TL is a fine-handling vehicle.


----------

